# Light for Closet with No Wiring



## limitdiy (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a closet with no light wired in it. Is it very expensive to get someone to install one? 

Or is it difficult to wire a light myself?

Or is there a good wireless light I can put in there? (like a stick bulb or LED)?

thanks


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hardest part if you are comfortable with basic wiring is getting power to your new location and you will have to run wire for that. If you have open attic access above where you want the light you can pull wire up the wall from an outlet or even across from an existing light fixture if it is wired hot. Adding a wall switch is a bit trickier I guess. If you are adding between the floors pulling the wire will be more challenging but not beyond you if you think it through. Some drywall or plaster work is likely in your future too though. 

If you are not sure you are comfortable, or don't want to invest in all you will need one time to pull the wire, have an electrician do it. It should not be a major job. 

They do sell all sorts of battery powered "puck" and tube LED lights now that you just switch or tap on and off when you need them. If you watch places like Big Lots they liquidate puck types made by places like Westinghouse and GE, 3-4 per pack for like $10. LEDs get brighter and brighter and with better color rendering indexes all the time. You just attach them with velcro or double face tape.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=k5AUTqb5BKOlsALjyd3UDw&sqi=2&ved=0CGUQ8wIwAA

Look in art picture frame catalogs for those that currently have the best color availed. The tube ones are more expensive than the packages of button type I mentioned.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=AZAUTub_AeymsALawdzUDw&sqi=2&ved=0CFkQ8wIwAA

The nice thing about LEDs is they don't give off the heat that incandescent or even florescent bulbs do. This is a good thing in a closet.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/LED-Output-Spotlights-Remote-Control/dp/B003AFRLAO/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_2_2

http://www.amazon.com/LED-Wireless-Motion-Sensor-Light/dp/B001Q8S3OK/ref=acc_glance_hi_ai_ps_t_3


----------



## limitdiy (Apr 26, 2009)

thank you for the info and the links. After reading what yall wrote, I think I will opt for the led lights. I like sound of the high output led ones. They are more expensive, but i'm guessing you get what you pay for. thanks again.


----------



## beeclay1 (Jun 29, 2011)

It doesn't seem like the LED "picture" light gives you an option for the sticky install, only hardware.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

limitdiy said:


> I have a closet with no light wired in it. Is it very expensive to get someone to install one?
> 
> Or is it difficult to wire a light myself?
> 
> ...


Just another option would be surface mount. This system works pretty well and still looks decent, especially for a closet:
http://www.legrand.us/wiremold/at-home/add-power-outlets/raceway/mr-metal-raceway.aspx

Incidentally, in some places, closet lights had to be flourescent because of heat from incandescents presenting fire hazards. Hence, no bayonet type fixtures.


----------

